
Show HN: Moderator dang - ProAm
http://cosmonautdreams.com/images/dang.jpg
======
ProAm
This probably doesn't meet the criteria for an allowed HN post but I laughed
when I thought of it. The moderators here do a good job and this is just meant
as a funny tribute. Please don't shadowban me for life, it was meant with
purely good intentions.

------
ketanmaheshwari
Perhaps make a comic on the many events when the mod saved the day here at HN.

~~~
ProAm
I honestly dont know how they stay on top of things with the throughput of the
site (24/7) and such a small moderation staff, and how they are still remotely
friendly after dealing with internet comments all day everyday.

